# Source for good quality aquatic plants ???



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Need help locating good quality aquatic plants at reasonable prices. 
All the LFS's I've been to in recent times thru the lower mainland have sporadic & limited availability, and/or questionable quality. The best I've been able to find so far is Roger's Aquatics in Surrey/Delta, which usually gets new plants in weekly, or every second week, but the overall selection is generally limited in scope.

I'm currently looking for a good number of healthy, reasonably-sized Anubia species, at a cost of less than an arm or a leg - Some pathetic-looking Nanas I've seen around lately have been $10. to $16. each ! I'm tearing my hair out. Beautiful Anubias are sold in the U.S. for around $3. !

Anyone know of a good, reliable Canadian source for getting reasonably-priced aquatic plants - to order on-line for home delivery ? How about Aqua-Flora Nurseries in Abbotsford - will they deal retail ?
Any suggestions ?


----------



## arowana_keeper (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't think you'll ever find a $3 anubias of impeccable quality up here in Canadian LFS. $10 - $16 is pretty norm for the Canadian retail market. After border tariffs, taxes and of course an overhead charge from LFS, it's going to be close to $10-$16. Unless you're an importer and import hundreds of anubias, enough to buy in bulk that the price does come down to $3, then you're stuck with paying for what the LFS advertise.

As far as I know, there's only ONE plant nursery here in Canada that grows aquatic plants and that's Aquaflora but they only sell to businesses and have their own wholesale distributor.


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

I would suggest getting the plants from forum members...if you can't get it that way then look to the fish stores, but as you have pointed out they are quite pricy.

Try PSpades....she has very healthy Anubias nana for a very good price and is selling it quite frequently.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for your reply.
I'm not looking for $3. Anubia pricing, nor impeccable specimens - I do realize they can't be had here in Canada for that price. But as I mentioned, I'm seeing up to $16.-$17. prices for Anubias that don't even look healthy, never mind their puny sizes. It's really disappointing - I would have expected that retailers wouldn't be able to sell plants like that for more than around $6. or $7., if that, but I guess they do, and get away with it.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

AquaSox said:


> I would suggest getting the plants from forum members...if you can't get it that way then look to the fish stores, but as you have pointed out they are quite pricy.
> 
> Try PSpades....she has very healthy Anubias nana for a very good price and is selling it quite frequently.


Thanks. If any forum members have Anubias for sale, I'd like to hear from them if they read this. Otherwise, I'll post in the Classifieds section.
PSpades - where/who is that ? Never heard that name.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you tried Canadian Aquatics?


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

discuspaul said:


> Thanks. If any forum members have Anubias for sale, I'd like to hear from them if they read this. Otherwise, I'll post in the Classifieds section.
> PSpades - where/who is that ? Never heard that name.


Check the freshwater plant classified section. She has anubias for sale right now:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-plants-classifieds-26/fs-price-drop-anubias-barteri-nana-23912/


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...-26/fs-price-drop-anubias-barteri-nana-23912/
Very nice person to deal with.

I also have some not so perfect (the plecos chew on them, contrary to popular believe) Anubias nana, and Barteri, in my 125 gallon, so depending on how many you need I'd be able to set you up.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Canadian Aquatics and April's carry the aquaflora lines. As far as i know, they no longer do retail due to focusing more on distributing. I've purchased around 7 tubs of plants in total from them, split between when they did sell retail and canadian aquatics.

Aquariums west sells tropica plants aswell.

Theres several members on the forum who grow anubias emmersed, and their plants are indeed superb quality


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

AquaSox said:


> Check the freshwater plant classified section. She has anubias for sale right now:
> 
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-plants-classifieds-26/fs-price-drop-anubias-barteri-nana-23912/


Thanks. Looks good - I'll follow up on that.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...-26/fs-price-drop-anubias-barteri-nana-23912/
> Very nice person to deal with.
> 
> I also have some not so perfect (the plecos chew on them, contrary to popular believe) Anubias nana, and Barteri, in my 125 gallon, so depending on how many you need I'd be able to set you up.


Thanks Gary.
I'm doing a complete re-scape of my discus tank over the next few weeks (once my new manza wood becomes waterlogged and loses it's tannins), and I'll be in touch sometime in early June.


----------

